
How 4 Hours of Profane Coding Attracted 310,454 Users - tomaskazemekas
http://ghostinfluence.com/4-hours-profane-coding-attracted-310454-unique-users-24-hours/
======
therealidiot
> Seriously, switch browsers or fuck off.

Har har. The IE blocker is really funny. How about not basing this stuff on
User-Agent headers?

